# MySpace



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone here is on MySpace. I just signed up and started a profile on there. I know, I know, I've heard a lot of bad things about MySpace but it's all what you make it and who you allow as your friends. If you're on there I'd be happy to have ya as a friend. Check out my profile at:

http://www.myspace.com/biggerbopper


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

You are fortunate.

I posted a note here in "Late Night Cafe" about another website (it was gather.com) and was summarily eviscerated by other posters and the moderator , then deleted.

Hope folks visit your post.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

MySpace, like Xanga, Gather, FacePlace, etc all have a role, I suppose, that they fill. However, with little understanding and even less supervision, children have become, at best, unwilling contributors to wrecking their reputation and, at worst, prey for animals. A visit to any one of these sites will reveal more than you ever wanted to see of young children acting much older then they are. And, yes, the internet is free speech in its purest form... kind of. But, sometimes, some things are better left unsaid or unphotographed for the good of the people that most often become unwilling victims.

From: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/11/us...&ex=1307678400


----------



## acambece (Dec 6, 2005)

another one takes the fall, now you are a part of pop culture, congrats.

Myspace is taking over the world one person at a time, soon tom will own us all

Cambece


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

Well, I sure didn't expect this kind of response. But since ya'll started it let me tell you my story.
I have heard all the stories about myspace and since I have grandkids on there I wanted to find out for myself if everything was true that I had heard. I figured that while I was at it I could do a little investgative reporting that I could post on the message board that I run. I totaly thought that I wouldn't have a single good thing to say about it. At first I got a lot of stuff from women wanting me to view their webcam or join a porno site and view their pictures. But there's a little thing there called "Save Mode" if you click that on you will not be bothered with that kind of stuff. The problems at myspace does not lie with Tom or the people that run the site, it's with the parents of these young kids that do not watch what their kids are doing on there. Myspace is doing all they can to try and stop this sort of stuff, short of shutting down the site. With all the members you have here believe me you probably have a few sexual predators too, would you shut down your site because of it?? No you wouldn't, but I know you would try to do what you could to get rid of them. What I have now on my friends list there is some of the nicest people I've meet on the internet. Why?? Because I check other peoples sites out before I let them be a friend of mine. You can tell what they have on their site just what type of person they are. The people *I talk too* are all very good people and unlike here, very friendly. It's all what you make of it yourself. I must say though that I really don't see the attraction of it. It's not like a message board because you can't do a lot of things that you can on a forum. Before I leave you people I'll tell you this. Since I have been on medical leave from work since Feb. and since I use a different name at other places, other then my own forum, I am one of the people that work with the state police on-line trying to help catch these sick sexual predators. Good-Bye.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

BB one thing I learned in the military my man one slacker can ruin it for everyone else. I do not know much about MySpace only what I have heard but I also have this saying that goes "I believe nothing I hear and very little of what I see" that said if you believe what you are doing is right then go for it! I cannot knock the site because I do not know like I said that much about it. But you also have to understand the position of everyone here as well. You place a post here for opinions and you will get them good,bad, indifferent it does not matter. No one here is trying to be mean I don't think just placing their thoughts, after all thats what we are here for. Good luck with your site I wish you the best.

Rgds Rook...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What kind of response? I offered my insight? Opinion? If you didn't want it... don't post on a public forum! For all of the "nicest people" you have come across, there are equally as many being jerks. Forget the predatory thing for a moment. There are kids exploiting others, talking trash and otherwise showing-off junk they know nothing about. Yes, I am the first one to say that parents need to monitor it. However, in reality we all know that parents are, for the most part, unwilling to spend that much time, unable to understand what is happening or ignorant to the evolution that is the 'net.

Really?! I thought we were a friendly group... sorry to see you go. Now we won't all be able to demonstrate our hospitality. Bummer!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

We are all soooooooooooooooooo friendly  

Rgds Rook

And before anyone jumps the gun not sarcasm just a true fact we all do get along. Its an agree to disagree thing that keeps us on track. Don't know about BB but I love it here always have. Come on back BB no need to leave.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, as you all have known for a long time, I am one of the nicest persons I know. 
You know why? 
Because I typed it!!!!:smoking:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

That you are Pan that you are.....

Rgds Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And how all of this fits into a "Food Website" I am not sure. BB it seems like you took a post that stated an observation of a situation that has had its share of big problems and somehow took it as a personal attack. I don't see where we have been anything but friendly. We all have disagreements at times, but I rarely see an unprovoked attack on anyone like you seem to feel happened to you.
Let us say for the sake of argument that there was a member of CT that on the side was a "predator" where on earth would that ever come to fore here?
In the Recipe forum?!? The world is full of good and bad people doing bad things. They're our neighbors, friends, relatives etc. in a forum such as this it would never come to light, so why would that even be an issue to bring up?
So you try and catch predators. Great I hope you do! But don't take observations about public forums, take them personally and use them to bite at our ankles. It's a food website, let's talk about that.

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

*chiming in a bit late*

I love MySpace. I've found a TON of old friends who I never thought I would talk to again. And it's a great way to keep in touch with people. I was never very good with keeping in touch with my cousins, but MySpace made it easier. Eventually I had to make a separate profile just for my cakes and keep my personal profile private. A restaurant I used to supply used to lie to customers about who made the cakes and say it was one of their employees (this was to try to prevent people from ordering cakes directly from me so they'd have to go through them). Well MySpace put me in touch with my "fans" so it's been great for business. Not to mention keeping up with the alumni from pastry school. If anyone has a profile and wants to add me: myspace.com/lotuscakestudio.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/oreoangie


----------

